# Outlook (sous Windows) ne synchronise plus adresse me.com



## beegeezzz (1 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Désolé, le message est dans la mauvaise catégorie, je n'ai pas trouvé où le mettre.

J'ai un outlook dernière génération (2019) avec une adresse me.com

Cet Outlook ne synchronise plus, est-ce que je dois redonner l'autorisation à Outlook d'utiliser  me.com (via iCloud) ?

Comment faire svp ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

